# Give 'em hell



## Vaskez

Tudom, hogy ez kifejezés arra, amikor arra bíztatnak valakit hogy keményítse meg az ellenfél dolgát, akár sportban, versenyben, vagy harcban. De van erre jó magyar kifejezés ami a "pokol" szót használja? Nekem nem jut eszembe most... egy szóvicc fordítására kéne. Köszi


----------



## Zsanna

Az első, ami az eszembe jut, elég ártatlan: Fűts be nekik!/Nehezítsd meg a dolgukat!/ Hadd dolgozzanak meg érte!

De azt hiszem, hogy könnyebb lenne megtalálni a jó kifejezést, ha egy kicsit többet írnál a részletekről.


----------



## Vaskez

Aha, a Fűts be nekik nem rossz  köszi

Nincs több kontextus, mivel egy szám címe, szóval nem egy mondat része. De a szám a pokolról és mennyről szól, és a cím egyértelműen egy szójáték arra, hogy pokolra utal, de a Give 'em hell az ismert kifejezés.


----------



## Zsanna

Kontextus attól még van..., amibe beletartozik pl. olyasmi is, hogy milyen a szám stílusa. Namost, ha ez egy Helix szám vagy a Nocturnal Breedé, akkor tényleg kicsi a különbség a kettő között, de akkor is fontos lehet tudni, hogy milyen a stílusa az egésznek. Egyébként ezekbe belehallgatva az jutott eszembe, hogy az "Adj nekik!" lehet, hogy még jobb lenne. 
Ha My Chemical Romance-szám, akkor már trükkösebb, mert első olvasásra nem értettem, hogy miért adták ezt a címet a nótájuknak.


----------



## Vaskez

Nem talált (amúgy előrebocsájtom, hogy ha nem nyelvtant magyarázok, nem használok ékezetet, mert fárasztó, mert angol billentyűzettel nőttem föl)

http://www.ohhla.com/anonymous/t_kweli/ear_drum/givehell.tab.txt

Pár helyen hibás a szöveg de nagyjából jó. Már lefordítottam az egész számot csak a címre kellett volna jobb kifejezés. Végülis mindegy, nem fontos, csak kérdezted 

*Moderator's note: *
*We now have the special characters available in the tool bar (in "Go Advanced"). Please help learners by using the proper characters and also you will escape the moderator's ire. *


----------



## c p

Ha esetleg fontos, h. benne legyen a "pokol" szó, akkor el lehetne játszani a "Pokollá teszi az életét" formulával - bár ez időtartamát tekintve mindenképp túl mutata "Give 'em hell" afféle alkalomszerűségén...


----------



## Zsanna

Nagyon jó ötlet, c p  

Egyébként pedig üdvözlünk a Fórumon!


----------



## c p

Köszönöm! Jó helynek tűnik. :]

_egy angol kifejezést kerestem google komával és amikor megtaláltam a fórumot egyből beütött - remek ötlet, örülök, h. ilyen is van... le a tökfödővel!_


----------



## Freca

Én azt írnám, hogy Legyen nekik pokol.


----------

